# كورس ادارة مشاريع pmp فيديو (كاملاااااااااااااا)



## elsaka09 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
أخوانى اليكم شرح فيديو لكورس ادارة المشاريع "PMP"...
يحتوى هذا الكورس على شرح باللغه العربيه مع ضرب الامثله وحل بعض الاسئله تمهيدا لامتحان
هذا الكورس يضيف الى مهاراتك الاداريه ويميزك عن غيرك من اصدقاء العمل ويرشحك لمناصب اعلى كقائد للفريق او مدير مشروع


1- Introduction
http://www.mediafire.com/?zn6hrx18ddsq194#!

2- Scope
http://www.mediafire.com/?lxaw3pg2b2dq8n3#!

3- Time
http://www.mediafire.com/?or8ko6up8a7448a#!

4- Cost
http://www.mediafire.com/?6y9k1otdtfxpq3a#!

5- Quality
http://www.mediafire.com/?pz3dal1g27vj772#!

6- Communication
http://www.mediafire.com/?7mwn7dmxx8iwp77#!

7- Human Resource 
https://rapidshare.com/#!download|11...rar|214306|0|0

8-Risk
Risk Part-1.rar!
Risk Part-2.rar

9-Procurement
http://www.mediafire.com/?bvc5lafleqkrb1k#!

10- Integration
http://www.mediafire.com/?jvgxl8e2n4w3793#!

ارجوالدعاء و ارسال ملاحظاتكم واستفساراتكم


​​


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (5 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا
شكراً شكرا
شكراً شكراً شكر
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً​
​​​


----------



## احمد مش نبيه (6 ديسمبر 2012)

جزااك الله كل خير ولكن هناك مشكلة فى ملف human resources ولايمكننى تحميلة الرجاء رفعه على ميديا فاير وشكرا


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (6 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك جاري تحميل الملفات ولكن الملف رقم 7 يوجد به مشاكل رجاء اعادة التحميل منذ زمن وأنا أريد أن اذاكر لهذا الامتحان ولكن كثرة الكتب كان تشتتني فارجوا من الله أن تكون هذه المادة المرئية عونا لي وبداية جيدة ان شاء اللهوفي النهاية اكرر شكري لك وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (8 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## elsaka09 (8 ديسمبر 2012)

احمد مش نبيه قال:


> جزااك الله كل خير ولكن هناك مشكلة فى ملف human resources ولايمكننى تحميلة الرجاء رفعه على ميديا فاير وشكرا





eng_a_h_helal قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا كل خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك جاري تحميل الملفات ولكن الملف رقم 7 يوجد به مشاكل رجاء اعادة التحميل منذ زمن وأنا أريد أن اذاكر لهذا الامتحان ولكن كثرة الكتب كان تشتتني فارجوا من الله أن تكون هذه المادة المرئية عونا لي وبداية جيدة ان شاء اللهوفي النهاية اكرر شكري لك وجزاكم الله خيرا



الرابط يعمل الان....ارجو ان التجريب والرد.
...اتمنى ان تجدوا ما تتمنوه فى هذه الحلقات...شكرا


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (8 ديسمبر 2012)

elsaka09 قال:


> الرابط يعمل الان....ارجو ان التجريب والرد....اتمنى ان تجدوا ما تتمنوه فى هذه الحلقات...شكرا


للأسف يا أخي مازال الرابط لا يعمل لو الأمر يسير بالنسبة لك رجاء رفع الملف على ميديا فيروجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## cola-06 (9 ديسمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## فاروق السعيدي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله في جهودكم المبذولة


----------



## elsaka09 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

eng_a_h_helal قال:


> للأسف يا أخي مازال الرابط لا يعمل لو الأمر يسير بالنسبة لك رجاء رفع الملف على ميديا فيروجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


هذه لينكات جديده ل HR Management
HR Part -1.rar
HR Part-2.rar


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (16 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا للمهندس محمد على هذا المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله خير على هذه العمل والذي حقيقة استفدت منه
وجعل كل حرف تفوهت به بالفيديو ان جعله بالف حسنه انك سميع مجيب الدعوات.

عندي فقط نقطه او طلب من المهندس محمد بالنسبة للجلسة الخاصةqaulity حيث ان هذا المقطع لايمكن التحكم به من حيث تقديم أو ترجيع الشرح


وشكرا مرة أخرى للمهندس محمد


----------



## elsaka09 (22 ديسمبر 2012)

محمد براك العتيبي قال:


> شكرا للمهندس محمد على هذا المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله خير على هذه العمل والذي حقيقة استفدت منه
> وجعل كل حرف تفوهت به بالفيديو ان جعله بالف حسنه انك سميع مجيب الدعوات.
> 
> عندي فقط نقطه او طلب من المهندس محمد بالنسبة للجلسة الخاصةqaulity حيث ان هذا المقطع لايمكن التحكم به من حيث تقديم أو ترجيع الشرح
> ...



اخى محمد العتيبى عليك بتحميل برنامج Camtasia 8 اولا واليك الرابط
Camtasia Studio 8.reg - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - Lyov Hovnanyan
ثم بعد ذلك قم بتحميل Quality

Quality Part-1
Quality Part-1.rar
Quality Part-2
Quality part-2.rar

اسف على التأخير فى الرد​


----------



## ابراهيم2111 (22 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابومارية (22 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 

اسال الله ان يفتح عليك ويبلغك أمانيك


----------



## mohamedhasoun (22 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng.yazan haddad (22 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله في جهودكم المبذولة​
​


----------



## Omar.ie (27 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا تم تحميل جميع اجزاء الكورس


----------



## elsaka09 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

ابراهيم2111 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا





ابومارية قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> اسال الله ان يفتح عليك ويبلغك أمانيك





mohamedhasoun قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك





eng.yazan haddad قال:


> بارك الله في جهودكم المبذولة​
> ​





Omar.ie قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا تم تحميل جميع اجزاء الكورس



جزاكم الله خيرا يا ايها الاصدقاااااء ....اسأل الله ان تستفيدوا منه هذه الماده البسيطه...وان يتقبلها الله منا كعمل صالحا ينفعنا بعد الممات

رجااااااااااااااااااااء
من لديه علاقه بادمن قسم ادارة المشاريع ان يطلب منه تثبيت هذا الموضوع حتى يكون فى متناول الجميع ولتعم الفائده ....فلقد ارسلت رساله لاحد الادمن ولكن لا يوجد اجابه
فارجو ان ترسلوا اليهم عسى ان يستجيبوا لاحدنا ....وشكرا لكل الادمن على اشرافهم على هذا المنتدى القيم


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (6 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك يامهندس أحمد
عندي طلب أخير إذا يامهندس أحمد وأرجو منك تحقيقه لما في ذلك منفعه لعامة أعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع

الا وهو الجزء الاول من درس Procurement حيث لا يمكن التحكم بمقطع الفيديو من حيث الترجيع أو تقديم الفيديو

أخيراً نحن في انتظار الجزء الاخير والذي وعدتنا به وهو الخاص بحل أسئلة امتحان لمن ارد دخول الامتحان


اخير يعجز اللسان عن الشكر والعرفان لمقامكم والعمل المبذول.

وتقبل فائق الاحترام والتقدير.


----------



## tamimi1234 (10 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا مجهود رائع


----------



## elsaka09 (10 يناير 2013)

محمد براك العتيبي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك يامهندس أحمد
> عندي طلب أخير إذا يامهندس أحمد وأرجو منك تحقيقه لما في ذلك منفعه لعامة أعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع
> 
> الا وهو الجزء الاول من درس Procurement حيث لا يمكن التحكم بمقطع الفيديو من حيث الترجيع أو تقديم الفيديو
> ...



اسف جدااا على التاخير يا مهندس محمد العتيبى فى الرد
ارجو تحميل جزء Camtasia_Studio
Camtasia Studio 8 - Download - 4shared - Lyov Hovnanyan

ثم قم بتحميل جزء الاول من Procurement
Procurement Part-1.rar


----------



## محمد النواري (15 يناير 2013)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## توب مان (16 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع
:7:


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (18 أبريل 2013)

كل شكر لكم اخي الكريم م السقا


تم تثبيت الموضوع هميته الكبيرة


----------



## الملك فيصل (20 أبريل 2013)

مجهود مقدر جزاك الله خير ..... الصوت ضعيف جداً ... حاول في المرات القادمة عمل اختبار لجودة للصوت ثم قم بتسجيل ...!!!
شكراً​


----------



## miree82 (20 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Mohanad Izzeldin (26 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## egyengine (27 أبريل 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## masternino (2 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عوض بسيونى (14 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mnussair (16 مايو 2013)

شكرا للمهندس محمد على هذا المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## mohttt (17 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## بندر بن علي (22 مايو 2013)

شكرا كثيرا


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (22 مايو 2013)

هااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## fadi_nr (25 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك أخي كريم

ممكن تزويدنا بملف البوربوينت بتاع Risk
وشكرا مقدما


----------



## أكرم حمدان (27 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## shala7 (28 مايو 2013)

اللله عليييييييك شكرررررابجد


----------



## mohamad b (30 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير محاضرات قيمه مع ان احيانا في تشويش على الصوت لكن اتمنى ان تعطينا ملفات المحاضرات المكتوبه Adobe لكي نطبعها ونتابع معك وهم المحاضره الأولى وScop . Time ,cost , comm. ,ولك الشكر


----------



## mohamad b (31 مايو 2013)

هناك روابط فيها فيديو ولا يوجد فيها المحاضرات pdf او Adobe يرجى وضعها لنستطيع طباعتها ومتابعتك بالمحاضرات مثل Scop,time ,comm,cost والمحاضره الاولى وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mrbah (5 يونيو 2013)

great


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (26 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## robocon (7 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا ورزقك الجنة


----------



## تقاسيم (12 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (12 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ||refoo|| (15 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله لك وجزاك كل خييير


----------



## Eng_Wael_Jouda (21 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا
ممكن لو سمحت يا باشمهندس الجزء رقم 7 
علشان اتشال من موقع الرابدشير
وشكراً


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (26 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله في جهودكم المبذولة​
​


----------



## haytham baraka (28 يوليو 2013)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## walaamorsy (28 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وفى انتظار pmp v5


----------



## Ahmad Alzahrani (29 يوليو 2013)

شكرا بارك الله في ايامك


----------



## loved_boy (30 يوليو 2013)

thanks 
soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## الفتى الأبي (1 أغسطس 2013)

*باقي محاضرتين*

الحقيقة كورس في منتهى الروعة والجمال شكرا جزيلا على الرفع وإن كنت أظن ان هناك محاضرتين ناقصتين وهما بعنوان 
1 مراحل إدارة المشاريع 

2 إدارة نطاق المشروع 

ليكتمل عدد مواضيع الكورس إلى اثنى عشر موضوعا قما رأيك أخي eng.elsaka09 برجاء الإفادة والسلام


----------



## العالم الاكبر (1 أغسطس 2013)

كل اللينكات لا تعمل ارجو المساعدة


----------



## Eng. Ahmed Abdulla (1 أغسطس 2013)

جهد رائع

شكرا لك


----------



## elsaka09 (1 أغسطس 2013)

mohamad b قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير محاضرات قيمه مع ان احيانا في تشويش على الصوت لكن اتمنى ان تعطينا ملفات المحاضرات المكتوبه Adobe لكي نطبعها ونتابع معك وهم المحاضره الأولى وScop . Time ,cost , comm. ,ولك الشكر



http://www.mediafire.com/download/gs7dan70o298d3e/PMP_Slides.rar


----------



## elsaka09 (1 أغسطس 2013)

العالم الاكبر قال:


> كل اللينكات لا تعمل ارجو المساعدة



انها تعمل صديقى ....ولكن خذ اللينك Copy وضعه فى صفحه مستقله....ستجده يعمل ان شاء الله


----------



## SAIEDOV (13 أغسطس 2013)

elsaka09 قال:


> هذه لينكات جديده ل HR Management
> HR Part -1.rar
> HR Part-2.rar



الجهد مشكور عليه

وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

والله ولي التوفيق


مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## م.ابو قصي (20 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم مشكور على جهدك بس الروابط لا تعمل يا ريت ترفع المواضيع مره اخرى على سيرفر التحميل او بعد امرك تبعثهم الى بالايميل ومشكور مره اخرى


----------



## amn6 (25 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم اللهم خير ورزقك حرث الآخره (م/خالد & م/أحمد)


----------



## محمد عثمان شحاتة (29 أغسطس 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد عثمان شحاتة (29 أغسطس 2013)

aشكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد عثمان شحاتة (29 أغسطس 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد عثمان شحاتة (29 أغسطس 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد عثمان شحاتة (29 أغسطس 2013)

المشكلة معظم اللينكات غير منشطة


----------



## محمد عثمان شحاتة (29 أغسطس 2013)

اللروابط معظمها مش متنشط ارجو الافادة


----------



## elsaka09 (30 أغسطس 2013)

elsaka09 قال:


> انها تعمل صديقى ....ولكن خذ اللينك Copy وضعه فى صفحه مستقله....ستجده يعمل ان شاء الله



تذكير


----------



## siddig abbas (2 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور يا اخي وإنشاء الله في ميزان حساتك


----------



## azanhrhra (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*الف شكر*

جزاكم اله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم 






elsaka09 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> أخوانى اليكم شرح فيديو لكورس ادارة المشاريع "PMP"...
> يحتوى هذا الكورس على شرح باللغه العربيه مع ضرب الامثله وحل بعض الاسئله تمهيدا لامتحان
> هذا الكورس يضيف الى مهاراتك الاداريه ويميزك عن غيرك من اصدقاء العمل ويرشحك لمناصب اعلى كقائد للفريق او مدير مشروع
> ...


----------



## aassaker (11 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا
شكراً شكرا
شكراً شكراً شكر
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكر
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## firasmohammed (12 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله بك


----------



## ahmed_2006 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

يرجى حذف الموضوع من التثبيت وذلك لصدور الاصدار الخامس


----------



## كنونة (23 سبتمبر 2013)

انشاء الله باشتراكى فى المنتدى اكون اضافة للمنتدى ....وانا سعيدة بالانضمام لما لهو من معلومات مفيدة


----------



## frogdown (10 أكتوبر 2013)

waw


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (11 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eid2010 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكورين


----------



## agmahany (31 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير 
اللهم ماكثر من امتالك


----------



## بيهو (15 نوفمبر 2013)

جزيل الشكر والأمتنان لك عزيزي


----------



## محمودابوالحسن (19 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.fdtech (19 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## محمودابوالحسن (22 نوفمبر 2013)

يصراحة انت انسان محترم


----------



## asalim2009 (1 ديسمبر 2013)

معذرة مشكلة فى الجزء 7 الموقع يطلب التسجيل .. ثم لا نجد الملف 
الاخوة الاعزاء اللى حمل الجزء 7 يتفضل مشكورا ..برفعه 
ولكم الشكر


----------



## mozy_20 (18 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mena Saf (18 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا علي الموضوع
ارجو اضافة الموارد البشرية لانة لا يمكنني تحميلها من علي الرابط


----------



## elsaka09 (18 ديسمبر 2013)

ا/مينا:-

لقد بدات بفضل الله فى تسجيل كورس PMP الاصدار الخامس .........يمكنكم متابعته على هذا اللينك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/408350-projects-pmp-video


----------



## kordooz (29 ديسمبر 2013)

هذا الكورس يعتمد علي PMbok 4 وليس اخر نسخه Pmbok 5 !!


----------



## الامام مصطفى (3 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الامام مصطفى (3 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## brahimz (13 يناير 2014)

جازاك الله خيرا .


----------



## elsaka09 (15 يناير 2014)

شكرا لكم جميعا..........وجزاكم الله خيرا 
وللعلم انى قد بدات تسجيل فيديو PMP 5th يمكنكم متابعته على هذا اللينك 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUKBXXffZOY&list=PLzffb7uqu_MyYmCfMWycKxgX5J8qYWcy6


----------



## hhmdan (15 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## hamdy ghaf (31 يناير 2014)

good


----------



## essam100 (7 فبراير 2014)

ما الفائده يا اخي العزيز ...انك ترفع شئ يراد به نفع الغير به .._.ولكن الروابط لا تعمل _...كالذي يعزم احد علي الغذاء مثلا ...ولكن لا يوجد امامه طعام ....يعني نظام عزومة المراكبيه


----------



## elsaka09 (12 فبراير 2014)

essam100 قال:


> ما الفائده يا اخي العزيز ...انك ترفع شئ يراد به نفع الغير به .._.ولكن الروابط لا تعمل _...كالذي يعزم احد علي الغذاء مثلا ...ولكن لا يوجد امامه طعام ....يعني نظام عزومة المراكبيه



بالرغم من ان اسلوبك فيه بعض التهكم ...ولكن

1- الروابط تعمل وراجع التعليقات الاعلى وستجد طريقة العمل
2- هذا اصدار ادراة مشاريع انتهى (الاصدار الرابع)
3- اليك تسجيلات الاصدار الخامس (youtube) ...الماتريال مرفقه مع كل فيديو

PMP 5th | Lec1 | Framework - Part1 - YouTube

يرجى الرد مع الاقتباس حتى تعم الفائده


----------



## صالح هلباوي (16 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرأ.....لقد قمت بخدمة تعتبرنصف المشوار لمن أرادنيل شهادة مدير المشروع المحترف


----------



## لحظة انا موجود (20 فبراير 2014)

شكرا
شكراً شكرا
شكراً شكراً شكر
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكر
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً
​


----------



## م.محمد سليم (28 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## neo007 (4 مارس 2014)

*جزااك الله كل خير *​


----------



## shaaban elshafey (4 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراَ
وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## m_anwar333 (10 مارس 2014)

شكرا
شكراً شكرا
شكراً شكراً شكر
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً​​


----------



## rajab2000 (13 مارس 2014)

الله يعطيك العافية يارب


----------



## موها القناص (15 أبريل 2014)

الف الف الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nasserbalkhi (27 أبريل 2014)

محاضرة جديدة و هي مهمة جدا في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع في المملكة العربية السعودية و هذا الرابط

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElZpvM8uUww


----------



## eng tstmgk (4 مايو 2014)

الف شكر


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (8 مايو 2014)

تم الغاء تثبيت الموضوع

حيث قام المهندس احمد السقا بطرح موضوعا جديدا عن الاصدار الخامس للكورس

بالرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=408350

كل الشكر له و لكم


----------



## islam khattab (12 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير
وشكراااااااااا


----------



## عاطف جرجس سعد (22 فبراير 2015)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## عاطف جرجس سعد (22 فبراير 2015)

tkankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ahmad fateh (22 فبراير 2015)

Thanks


----------



## arch_hamada (25 فبراير 2015)

شكرا
شكراً شكرا
شكراً شكراً شكر
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً

​


----------



## atefzd (7 مارس 2015)

شكرا
شكراً شكرا
شكراً شكراً شكر
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً​


----------



## Abdel Nasser (9 يونيو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (15 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم اخوان احب اسئل عن مدة نفاذ كتاب ادارة المشاريع الخامس pmbook5 في اداء الامتحان.. وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## body55 (22 أبريل 2016)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## body55 (22 أبريل 2016)

الف الف الف شكر,,,,,,,,,,,,,,nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## jamel58 (3 مايو 2016)

جزااك الله كل خير


----------

